# Battery Basics For Mods



## Andre (16/1/14)

Attached file courtesy of ECF (http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-9-battery-basics-mods-imr-protected-icr.html.) Important info for mod users.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

